# burning blu ray discs



## jamie_2k6

ive just found out about these things 20 somet gigs on one disc   can you burn them on any dvd rewriter or would i have to fork out alot of dosh for a special one ?


----------



## jimmymac

special one, you would need a blu ray recorder and they dont come cheap at the moment, somewhere in the range of about $500 i believe


----------



## Geoff

As Jimmy said, blu-ray burners are around $500-$600 now, and they are the only burners that can be used with blu-ray.


----------



## jamie_2k6

thanks ... i think ill wait till they come down in price abit. my full computer wont even cost me that much to build :|


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Yeah blue ray is a waste of time right now


----------



## heyman421

has anyone seen how much the discs cost?

i just saw them today while looking for cheap verbatim's, and they're individually wrapped at best buy for $20 a pop...........

Blank cd's were only $4 a piece when they FIRST came out.......

$20 is ridiculous.


----------



## Archangel

err...   very old, bad joke comming up again...









Blue-Ray burner




sorry, couldnt resist


----------



## zaroba

ea.  new technology is always expensive.  plus, its best buy so it'll cost even more 

at pricewatch a 5pack is as low as $70
a 5pack of duel layer is around $174

geeze, imagine how much a hundred pack would cost 

still way more cost effecient to use dvds.
97blu-ray can hold as much as 1020dvds.
97 blu ray would cost $1300, 1020dvds woulden't be more then $400


----------



## jamie_2k6

true. but i would rather have less discs lyin around i hate having so many different discs


----------



## ADE

But you need a special blue ray reader to even read one! Plus, why would you need one? Sure, you can back up some of your hard drive, but really, the only logical reason I can see ANY really needing that is for reasons that CF will not tolerate to talk about. I think you know what I mean.


----------



## jimmymac

ADE said:


> But you need a special blue ray reader to even read one! Plus, why would you need one? Sure, you can back up some of your hard drive, but really, the only logical reason I can see ANY really needing that is for reasons that CF will not tolerate to talk about. I think you know what I mean.


 

bear in mind that you can legally download films too....


----------



## jamie_2k6

i would like to use one to back up all my tv series like all of south park is like 21 gig id rather stik it on one disc than av 4 or 5 different discs


----------



## jamie_2k6

would any div x dvd players play them or again would i have to spend 400 odd kwid on a good dvd player ?


----------



## Emperor_nero

jamie_2k6 said:


> i would like to use one to back up all my tv series like all of south park is like 21 gig id rather stik it on one disc than av 4 or 5 different discs




Bear in mind that that is illegal and against forum rules.


----------



## ADE

This is exactly what I mean! People will just go and do illegal things with them! As of now, there is no other point for people even wanting one! Be real people, yes i know you shouldn't talk about it, be truth be told, if you got one your only gonna want to burn illegal disks! That's it! You have no other grater purpose! I this that's wrong and its illegal and shame on anyone who does that! the reality check please! If you get one that's like saying to me "I'm guna burn a video of Winny the Pooh" Samething when dual layer disks came out! You didn't need that storage unless you were going to do crap like this! I hope you all can see it my way.


----------



## heyman421

i'd buy one if there were re-writeables, and they used cartridges a la dvd-ram discs, because that would be amazing for backing up my computer.


----------



## ADE

1. even if they were RW's, it would be cheaper and smarter to use just DVD RW's. 
2. if you just even wanted to share a file with someone they would need a BlueRay drive to read it with! Which rarely anyone has!


----------



## heyman421

files are getting bigger, tho

i've pulled some files down off of my news server that were 18+ gigs

and these aren't movies, either.

i'd love to be able to keep things like that on a single disc, and not on my hard drive.


----------



## ADE

but for the price of a few of those disks, you can get a hard drive that exceeds that capacity, even if it was external i bet.


----------



## heyman421

ya, that's true.

fact is, they're NOT worth it right now

i'm just saying, i'm looking forward to them becoming an actual possibility in the future.

i could definitely make use of that kind of storage

or an alternative to optical storage altogether would be ideal.  maybe some sort of mainstream MO storage will come around.... full sized minidiscs?  yes please.

using writeable optical discs for storage is really risky.  There's so much fluctuation in quality between burners, discs, and even results with the same media, at the same speeds on the same player.

your data is never really GAURANTEED to be written correctly.  and just because the burner is able to read it again to verify, doesn't mean that it will be readable by the drive that you need to read it with.....


----------



## zaroba

i could make use of them too.

i download anime that isen't licensed in america (thus it is legal to download it).  i got 145 dvds of it burnt and another 500gb+ on my pc waiting to be burnt.  its just a matter of finding the time to spend 2-3 days burning 100+ dvds.

of course, one must also consider that burning a 50gb blu-ray disc at 2x would probably also take longer then burning 10 dvds at 16x.  so doesn't really save time at all.  its just a matter of convience (this could be completly wrong though, i don't know what the data transfer rates for blu-ray are).

as i said earlier though, its in no way cost effecient.
even at 500gb.  a 100pack of dvds is only 30-50 dollars.
10 blue-ray discs would cost over $150, plus another $500 for the burner.

and theres occasionally times when discs don't burn correctly. so theres a wasted 15 dollars.


a somewhat good and cheap alternative is external hard drives.
only around $120 for a 500gb hard drive at newegg.com.  buy a few, get a usb drive encloser, put one of the hard drives in it, fill it, take the drive out of it and put it in an anti-static bag, in a foam sleeve, in a box in your closet for when you need it in the future.  nicely protected, great storage.


----------



## heyman421

i think it takes 45 minutes to burn a 25 gig disc

and in reality, if you care about those animes, you should really only be burning at 4-8x

16x is wishy-washy


----------



## jamie_2k6

Emperor_nero said:


> Bear in mind that that is illegal and against forum rules.



is it illegal if i ripped them all myself then put them on a disc for my own personal use ? i dont think it is is it ? its just the same as recording videos off the tv that isnt illegal


----------



## zaroba

heyman421 said:


> i think it takes 45 minutes to burn a 25 gig disc and in reality, if you care about those animes, you should really only be burning at 4-8x.  16x is wishy-washy



yea, i do only burn at 8x.  more dependable and i hate wasting discs.






jamie_2k6 said:


> is it illegal if i ripped them all myself then put them on a disc for my own personal use ? i dont think it is is it ? its just the same as recording videos off the tv that isnt illegal



i believe the latest copyright laws say its even illeagle to make backup copies of stuff that you baught.  instead the RIAA/MPAA want you to line there pockets some more and just rebuy the disc.


----------



## ADE

jamie_2k6 said:


> is it illegal if i ripped them all myself then put them on a disc for my own personal use ? i dont think it is is it ? its just the same as recording videos off the tv that isnt illegal



That's Bull sh*t. Look at the copy rights.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Just because there are lots of illegal uses of Blue-Ray doesn't make it bad to use them. They can be used for backing up an HD, That's completely legal. Also if you buy videos off iTunes they could be burned to one to. You just can't make two copies.


----------



## ADE

Even so, out of all the reasons to get one, you all know that's gonna be the biggest part of it. Don't deny it.


----------



## heyman421

it's true......

Nothing else justifies the price right now.

I bought a cd-burner when they were still $500-600 for the sole purpose of copying playstation games.  I mean, honestly, what legitimate use would warrant $500?

You can get a 2 TB external hard drive for a few hundred dollars, and use that to back up your computer, and never need to buy a single disk.


----------



## Geoff

zaroba said:


> of course, one must also consider that burning a 50gb blu-ray disc at 2x would probably also take longer then burning 10 dvds at 16x.  so doesn't really save time at all.  its just a matter of convience (this could be completly wrong though, i don't know what the data transfer rates for blu-ray are).


As you seem to have said later on, the speeds arent the same.  For instance, burning a DVD at 12x is alot faster then burning a CD at 48x.  Im not sure what the transfer rate is of Blu-Ray, but im sure it's faster.


----------



## ADE

Blue Ray burners connect through a SATA 2 port. Theoretically the SATA2 ports can give up to 300MB/s data speeds. Although that speed has never been reached in reality, I'm sure the Blue Ray burner will utilize as much as possible.


----------



## Irishwhistle

ADE said:


> Even so, out of all the reasons to get one, you all know that's gonna be the biggest part of it. Don't deny it.



I have no interest in getting one. I will probably end up needing to have a reader in the far future, but I don't even have a DVD drive on my PC. No interest whatsoever.


----------



## ADE

well you may not want one, along with many other, I'm just say as of now, you would have no other reason than to do just burn illegal disks. I think we're all mature enough to accept that and to no do such silly things.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Sometime they probably will be quite useful as software keeps getting bigger and bigger. There is nothing wrong with the device itself and if I went and bought one there is no reason what so ever that you could blame me. In time lots of people will use them. Everything on this earth can be used in a good way. The problem is not with Blue Ray, the problem is with using them irresponsibly. Tell me, what could the average person of used a computer for when they first came out? Today practically everyone uses them. There is nothing wrong with technology.

~Jordan


----------



## ADE

I know, but honistally, if you want space then a DVD x what ever amount would be cheaper. smarter. The cant split a movie into 2 disks. A BlueRay ROM drive is fine for watching. The fact of the matter is, most of teh people will be getting one for that sole purpus. I'm not saying you will, bet as of now, there is no real lagit mass reason for it.


----------



## Irishwhistle

But was there a reason for the average person to buy a computer when they first came out?


----------



## ADE

yes. it beats using a type writer. Also doing some math homework in collage. There is always a reason for something, but weather it is for something illegal is another story.


----------



## Geoff

ADE said:


> yes. it beats using a type writer. Also doing some math homework in collage. There is always a reason for something, but weather it is for something illegal is another story.



The first computers werent used for typing 

But if your referring to a PC, then yes, thats one of the reasons.


----------



## ApexHack

I completely disagree with ADE's pessimistic view on this subject.  With that kind of attitude nothing would be developed.  It's a horribly short-sighted philosophy.

So I guess copiers should be outlawed because you could reproduce currency with them?

Thank goodness Jordan is being the voice of reason here.

I haven't heard of any changes to our copyright law regarding fair use.

"The game of crying wolf [over piracy] is not only tiresome; it's harmful to consumers and innovation."
CEA chief Gary Shapiro
http://portableaudio.engadget.com/2...wn-thinly-veiled-attack-by-riaa-on-fair-use/3
I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## ADE

name 5 legit reason you would truly and honistly use with this thing. not just say it, but 100% would do without a heat beat with this thing legally. I'm not being pessimistic, I'm being realistic.


----------



## Irishwhistle

I will be realistic too. Here are 5 reasons:

Back up a hard disk
Burn iTunes videos on
Burn your collection of home movies on
Clean up your PC by putting your files on the disk and clearing your PC
And burning large files and freeware that you have accumulated in the past (Which I tend to accumulate a lot)

Edit- Even today there are probably more illegal reasons to use a copy machine but there are also many very good and legal ways to use them.

~Jordan


----------



## jimmymac

backing up databases

would be very useful to me for backing up the emulation data i have

as mentioned above home made movies

HDD backup, i imagine you would be able to ghost onto the blu ray, very handy if something went wrong with your system

It would also be damn handy for me if i could have one in my system and one in my laptop. I have a massive amount of music  that i need to use for the mobile disco and having it on a blu ray disc would be a big bonus, much easier to transport than the external HDD i have and would be a nice backup in case of problems


----------



## Irishwhistle

See what I mean ADE, there are lots of legal reasons for them.

~Jordan


----------

